
The Potential of Big Data - jaybol
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2389276,00.asp
======
dredmorbius
TS;DR[1]: There's a lot of data. Business opportunity!

________________________________

Notes:

[1] Too short, didn't read.

